# New Crittter



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

My recent pair of snakes have now settled in and are doing good.

Closely related to Eyelash Pit viper and from Costa Rica

Bothriechis lateralis


----------



## strommy (Oct 1, 2011)

god you take some impressive pictures :mf_dribble:the snake is awsome ! lucky you :mf_dribble:


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Fantastic Pics :2thumb:


Paul.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful snake, and brilliant pictures too.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful snake. The second pic is stunning.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

Stunning, The Bothriechis complex has some amazing snakes contained within it.


----------



## Sliverer (Aug 5, 2012)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## furryjen (Sep 22, 2010)

That is utterly fantastic. What gorgeous photos too! : victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

sliverer said:


> where did you get them from?


 
hahahaaa!!!!


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Sliverer said:


> Where did you get them from?


They came from Bothriechis R US!


----------



## Sliverer (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a reasonable question; he doesn't state W/C!


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

Sliverer said:


> It's a reasonable question; he doesn't state W/C!


Not sure what's funny..Anyway, if you're interested i know someone who has a CB2010 pair for sale at Houten this year.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Crotalid said:


> Not sure what's funny..Anyway, if you're interested i know someone who has a CB2010 pair for sale at Houten this year.


sorry its a private joke between me and the OP. Apologies

Regards

AJ


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

AJ76 said:


> sorry its a private joke between me and the OP. Apologies
> 
> Regards
> 
> AJ


It's fine mate 

Although the pair i was on about, may be the pair Slippery has. From Rene?


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Crotalid said:


> It's fine mate
> 
> Although the pair i was on about, may be the pair Slippery has. From Rene?


No flies on you is there! Yes these are the pair from Rene!


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Very impressive snake


----------

